# Impossible de réveiller quand il et en veille ?



## Lodovic (6 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé le macOS Catalina mais j'ai un problème avec l'écran de réveille !

J'ai mis pour le test dans l'écran de veille minute, il ce met bien en veille mais pour le réveiller ça ne marche pas même en bougeant la souris ou en tapant sur le clavier il ne ce réveille pas ?

Comment faire pour réparer ce problème ?

Merci d'avance à Tous.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Tu as un hackintosh ?


----------



## Lodovic (6 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as un hackintosh ?



Oui


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2020)

Lodovic a dit:


> Oui


OK.
Sur un Mac je dirais de faire une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC) et une réinitialisation de la mémoire NVRAM/PRAM et d'appliquer la màj combo de ton OS.

Mais sur un Hack' je n'ai aucune idée de ce que ces actions peuvent donner…

Et comme je ne m'y connais pas en Hack' je vais laisser la place aux autres !


----------



## Lodovic (6 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> OK.
> Sur un Mac je dirais de faire une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC) et une réinitialisation de la mémoire NVRAM/PRAM et d'appliquer la màj combo de ton OS.
> 
> Mais sur un Hack' je n'ai aucune idée de ce que ces actions peuvent donner…
> ...



Ok merci.
Je vais attendre si il y à d'autres solutions pour Hack !


----------



## ntx (6 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Les problèmes rencontrés sur des Hackintoshs n'ont pas de solutions universelles. En fonction de ton OS et de ta carte mère, ta carte graphique, ton CPU, voir des périphériques USB utilisés, il faut fouiller sur le net pour trouver la bonne solution.

Quel outil a été utilisé pour installer ton OS ? Clover ? Premier OS ou mise à jour de Mojave ? Cela fonctionnait-il avant la mise à jour de l'OS.

Une solution régulièrement évoquée et facile à mettre en oeuvre :








						[SOLVED] Mojave - Reboot when waking from Sleep
					

My Hackintosh was working perfectly on HS, and Mojave seemed ok too until I realised that it now cant wake from sleep without rebooting.  Any pointers on where to look/any obvious fixes?  SOLVED!  Deleted the com.apple.PowerManagement files in /Library/Preferences/, see...




					www.tonymacx86.com


----------



## Lodovic (6 Juin 2020)

ntx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les problèmes rencontrés sur des Hackintoshs n'ont pas de solutions universelles. En fonction de ton OS et de ta carte mère, ta carte graphique, ton CPU, voir des périphériques USB utilisés, il faut fouiller sur le net pour trouver la bonne solution.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai utilisé UniBeast version 10.2.0 puis le MultiBeast version 12.2.0.
C'est une Première installation OS de catalina.
Mais de puis l'installation le problème était toujours là !

J'ai testé en supprimant le fichier "com.apple.PowerManagement" comme ils disent sur le lien que vous m'avez donnée mais cela ne marche toujours pas !


----------



## ntx (7 Juin 2020)

J'utilise l'application "Clover Configurator" pour accéder aux différents paramètres du plist.config de la partition EFI.
J'ai récemment trouvé ce lien qui explique les différents paramètres, dont quelques uns ont un effet sur la mise en veille et le réveil.
Il y a d'autres pages sur ce site en fonction du modèle de processeur.

Mais il faudrait déjà que tu fasses une recherche avec ton modèle de carte mère et Catalina pour voir si d'autres personnes ont rencontré le même problème.


----------



## Lodovic (7 Juin 2020)

ntx a dit:


> J'utilise l'application "Clover Configurator" pour accéder aux différents paramètres du plist.config de la partition EFI.
> J'ai récemment trouvé ce lien qui explique les différents paramètres, dont quelques uns ont un effet sur la mise en veille et le réveil.
> Il y a d'autres pages sur ce site en fonction du modèle de processeur.
> 
> Mais il faudrait déjà que tu fasses une recherche avec ton modèle de carte mère et Catalina pour voir si d'autres personnes ont rencontré le même problème.



Oui, je me sert aussi de "Clover Configurator" et je connais aussi le lien que tu m'as donnée.
J'ai cherché sur le Web avec le modèle de ma carte mère mais je n'ai rien trouvé !


----------

